# Minnie, Shepherd X, DOB 15.11.10



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie, Shepherd X, DOB 15.11.10



*Homing Requirements:* Minnie needs an understanding family to take her through the further milestones her fosterers have begun to succeed in. She needs kind yet firm boundaries coupled with an active regime to bring her skills together for adult life. Ideally needs a companion dog. No cats. No live-in young children. Controlled access to people outside as she still mouthy.

*Her Story: * Minnie came into rescue like a loaded spring from dire living conditions. She has been able to explore her energy and is learning to control her social and enthusiastic drives, through opportunities and coaching. She has foster dog companions as her excellent role models. Now neutered, vax'd and chipped. Fostered in Dover Kent with 3 other dogs.

*Advert: * Minnie is no longer minishe has become majestic and has confirmed she is a German Shepherd X. She is mesmerizing in the fur. Her clumsy puppy ways are fading into grace and precision. Her skills need honing further. Minnie is learning to engage her chewing appropriately and not to leap and mouth on greeting. Her energy is beginning to come under her fosterers and her own command, what it is to be a puppy dog!

Minnie loves her walks and is being given more freedom and chances as she proves herself to be the 'good girl' she is destined to become. Minnie is the puppy with clumsy paws and energy to burn. She is beyond blame and in the right hands has everything to gain. So if you are looking for a young dog to train Minnie is a very worthy project. She is already a social dog with the manners you so desire.

Please visit Minnies thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Minnie Shepherdx DOB 15.11.10 Dover Kent Foster on Our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have an armchair for Minnie?



If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicky took out Minnie Moo as she calls her! She walked with Dexter. A very excitable girl who obviously has so much fun. She managed to get a few pics!

With Vicky and managing to stay still for a second!










Doing her "I'm so cute look"










"Don't I look foxy". She does look like one as well!










*If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwww lovely little thing!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our lovely volunteers took Minnie home because she needed a good run. She loves a tennis ball. Although doesn't quite get the returning of it! Luckily she had a few balls.

She showed me her how well behaved she was when off the lead. A few pics..

Minnie running...










More running...










A little break...










Feeling a little tired!...










Surely she hasn't worn her out!










Videos ...

Minnie Video CLick HERE

Minnie Video Click HERE

"Minnie is currently in boarding kennels and would love some time in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Could you help her"?

*If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie had a trip in the car to see visit Vicky, one of our kennel volunteers:

"I do love this girl - she is quite lively but is probably one of the most affectionate dogs i've come across. I think that we managed to tire her out - she was nice and settled in her kennel when I got back with Ricky (another RR rescue dog) so i'm hoping she's a contented girl tonight.

She's toy and ball orientated and would love an active home where she can enjoy some off lead time - she has a basic understanding of all her commands and is so intelligent that it really wouldn't be hard to carry that on.


















































*If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie ... still available for foster until her forever home comes along.

If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie moo went home with one of our volunteers for a run. As usual she throughly enjoyed herself. She loves a fuss and is so much fun!

Minnie enjoyed warms sausages and had her coat put on before going back in her kennel.



















Minnie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers:

"Ive been neglecting Minnie lately due to being busy with other things. I went into the kennels today to drop off some clean bedding and ended up bringing Minnie home for a run.

Absolutely love this fun, friendly girl.

Somebody is missing out ...





































Minnie is still in boarding kennels and available for foster or adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Minnie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Minnie has found her forever home!


----------

